# LED strip positioning and length



## Renenet (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, 

I need help from the lighting experts please. Exactly where is the best place to put an LED strip? I've been looking at pictures of enclosures for half an hour, but can't quite tell where the light has been put in most cases - especially with an LED strip, which has a low profile. I ask now because the position could affect the design of my lid. 

Secondly, how long a strip would I need for an aquarium enclosure that's 90 cm long, 38 cm deep and 45 cm high? I plan to put in one strip only, a red one for night viewing.

Thanks, 
Renenet


----------



## Renagade (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Renenet,
Turn on your strip and hold it in the positions that are your options and house the angle effects the look of your tank. Are you using these LED strips I have attached? Strips like this can be terminated every several centimetres and usually the manufacturer has made it clear and easy, so just cut it too the length of whatever edge you chose. 
Can you please post a photo of your setup? Is your choice of colour because you want a red scene or to be less disturbing? The lighting position should be dependant on the furnishings, decor and inhabitants. For me it is very important that the light sources are not obvious the the viewing eye, you don't want your lights upstaging your fish.

Ren


----------



## Renenet (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Renegade. Sorry, I forgot to mention that the inhabitant will actually be a Stimson's python and the aquarium will be completely dry. 

I haven't bought the LED strip yet. I'm looking at something like this, possibly with a power pack like this. I'm not sure about the power pack because it says it will power a 5-metre strip (single colour) - is that overkill for a shorter strip? I don't want to burn the house down. Secondly, how does cutting the strip work? How do you power each individual section, or does the cable remain attached between each one? 

It's a night light so has to be red, blue or purple. I chose red because I thought my girl would look the best under this colour. If anyone thinks differently, please let me know: 

My girl: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...42/stimmies-first-birthday-shoot-lots-177580/

My tank, still undergoing conversion: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diary-first-reptile-related-diy-177581/

Regards,
Renenet


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 18, 2012)

i have used LED strip lighting for my crocs day and night viewing lights . 
i used the clear plastic coated version [ cause they were cheap] and hot glued them in place .
i have 6 snake enclosure day lights [ white LEDs] done the same way with no issues .


----------



## Renenet (Jan 18, 2012)

Jas101, that looks cool. It also gives off a suitable feeling of danger.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 18, 2012)

i got all of my LED stuff from ebay , as its heaps cheaper then jaycar or dicksmith . u just have to wait a couple of weeks thats all [ if its coming from overseas]


----------



## Renenet (Jan 18, 2012)

What kind of power pack do you use, Jas101? I want something plug and play, I'm not qualified to be fiddling with wiring.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 18, 2012)

i use the power pack that came with the LED strips , they were $5 each- free delivery for the 24 LEDs in white . so i just brought a strip of red LEDs and kept the whites as spares [ i brought 15 sets of whites with the power supplys , as u cant buy the power supplys by them selfs ] when i wanted blue LEDs for the frogs i brought the blue strips . 
the power supplys i have run the 48 LED strips well . 
the power supplys are rated at 1 amp and are from 110v to 240v and come with the adapter for the AUS sockets .
in the croc tank i have 2 red 48 LED strips , with 2 power supplys on a timer - so at 8pm the red leds turn on , at 8.05 pm the white leds turn off .


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do the white ones throw out enough light to light up the enclosure on there own Jas? Or are they more for effect/mood lighting?


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 18, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Do the white ones throw out enough light to light up the enclosure on there own Jas? Or are they more for effect/mood lighting?


i have found if the enclosure is white[ walls wise] they work well , if its a dark like wood colour then they dont work as well . but iam only running the 24 LED strips in each , if i went to the 48`s then it would be a diffrent story .


----------



## Renenet (Jan 18, 2012)

How big is your croc tank, Jas, and where did you put the strips? Are they facing down or across? I'm trying to decide how long the strip should be for my tank and where it will go.

Thanks.


----------



## Allan (Jan 18, 2012)

What's the voltage and wattage for these strips?


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Allan said:


> What's the voltage and wattage for these strips?


volts are 12v [ the strips are made for cars ] so there 100% water proof , wattage i dont know .



Renenet said:


> How big is your croc tank, Jas, and where did you put the strips? Are they facing down or across? I'm trying to decide how long the strip should be for my tank and where it will go.
> 
> Thanks.


croc tank is 4ft long , i have the leds up in the hood facing down .


----------



## Renenet (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool, thanks, Jas. I will look for some LED strips today.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried them and didnt like them, ripped it out of all 12 enclosures and went back to flouros.
The led lights just die after a while
At Bunnings the flouros are 20 $ each and easy to install,,(thanks again James)

In this video you can see where i had the led lights mounted but they can be placed anywhere.
[video=youtube;QtReyQBwBd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtReyQBwBd0[/video]


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 18, 2012)

i took some pics, they are of the 24 LEDs 
all the credit of finding these must go to Igotfrogs , as kelly put me on to them .


----------



## Renenet (Jan 18, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> I tried them and didnt like them, ripped it out of all 12 enclosures and went back to flouros.



I'll try it in one enclosure and see how I go. That video was a good indication of where you put them, thanks. Cool snakeys too!



JAS101 said:


> i took some pics, they are of the 24 LEDs
> all the credit of finding these must go to Igotfrogs , as kelly put me on to them .



Thanks for the photos of the LEDs and power packs. Any chance you can tell me (PM if necessary) where you got them?


----------



## Renagade (Jan 21, 2012)

That is an unfortunate circumstance ssssnake man. Lighting with fluro lacks contrast and definition. My desert species in display enclosures are ideally lit with tungsten or halogen at a low angle to replicate the suns warmth which supports the "desert' scene i have created inside the biosphere. With LED ( or any small directional light sources) there are endless ways to generate the different hues and textures that will make your enclosure so much more interesting to look at. 
I have attached a photo of one of my bynoes clone's enclosure. My reference is the texture on the back brick wall. 
Red lighting is great for the animal, but is visually dull when reflecting off blues and greens to the human eye.


----------

